# The day Mansali soloed.



## NW (Dec 1, 2012)

Genre: Epicness​



*Spoiler*: _Chapter Listing_ 




*Spoiler*: _Chapter 1_ 



*The Day Mansali Soloed*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*the battle of the alliance vs. Obito, Madara, and Juubi continues*_


Naruto: "Imma be hokage! And bring peace! Blablablablablabla!"

Obito: "Shut up bitch! Imma mugen tsukuyomi yer ass."

Naruto: "Rasengan!"

_*Obito teleports away*_

Obito: "You fool!"

Madara: "Just fucking finish him already!"

*BABUMP* _*a large, powerful, disturbing sound is heard in the distance*_

Madara: "Wha- what was that?!"

_*Madara shakes in fear*_

_Shadowed Figure_: "I have watched from the shadows for long enough... I have grown bored of this show and shall now finish you myself."

Obito: "?!"

Madara: "Wh- who are you?"

_Shadowed Figure_: "I am the one who will destroy you. I am Mansali."

Madara: "?!... IMPOSSIBLE!"

Obito: "This... this can't be!"

Kakashi: "I never would have dreamed that all those legends were true... So he really does exist..."

Mansali: _*steps out of the shadows* _"Yes, it is I. And I have to come to deal judgement upon these fools."

Madara: "DIE!" _*Summons 100 meteors*_ 

Mansali: "Hmpf." _*effortlessly deflects all the meteors in the blink of an eye*_ "How disgustingly weak."

Obito: "But... I thought my brother Ob*tit*o killed you..."

Mansali: "Please. I faked my death so I could operate from the shadows. Obtito was nothing but a pest. He thought he could steal my Sharinbyakurinnegan, but he failed. I killed him to get him out of the way."

Obito: "So _you_ were the one that killed him..."

Mansali: "Exactly, and now I shall rid the world of you, Madara, and that disgusting creature you're both standing on."

Madara: "He's called the Juubi!"

Mansali: "I already knew that, fool." _*Cuts the Juubi into ribbons within an instant using one of his ten swords*_

Guy: "Wha..."

Madara: "Damn, his power is far greater than I ever imagined!"

Mansali: "Now... for you." _*Makes 1000 hand seals in an instant and seals Madara with an uber hax jutsu*_

Obito: "Guh!" _*teleports to the Kamui dimension*_ "I should be safe here until I can figure something out..."

_*Mansali apears in the kamui dimension*_

Obito: "What?! But how?!"

Mansali: "My Sharinbyakurinnegan is the ultimate doujutsu. It is the combination of the Sharingan, Byakugan, and Rinnegan, and thus contains all the abilities of each, even the Mangekyou and Eternal Mangekyou abilities."

Obito: "Damn it!"

Mansali: "It's over." _*instantly apears right behind Obito and cuts off his head*_ "Now my work here is finished." _*Teleports out of the kamui dimension and back into the normal dimension*_

Naruto: "What the..."

Bee: "Dis ^ (use bro) be kickin' ass!"

Mansali: "It is finished. I shall depart from this location now." _*In a flash, Mansali disapears*_

Naruto: "Just who was that guy..."

Kakashi: "He was Mansali."

Naruto: "I need to go find him!"

Kakashi: "Stop it, Naruto! He can't be found!"

Naruto: "But I need to find some way to TnJ him..."

Kakashi: "You fool, Naruto. Mansali can't be TnJed."

Naruto: "I have to try!"

Bee: "^ (use bro), give up! It won't work on dat dude! 'Sides, he ain't even evil, he helped us!"

Naruto: "Even if he's not evil, I can still TnJ him to Narutoism..."

Kakashi: "Naruto, shut the fuck up already! It won't affect Mansali!"

Naruto: "But, why?!"

Kakashi: "It's because... Mansali soloes."

---------------------------------------------------------------------------​




*Spoiler*: _Chapter 2_ 



*The Day Mansali Soloed - Chapter 2: The Truth Revealed*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*after soloing Juubi, Madara, and Obito, mansali returns to his domain, the Solo Cave*_

Mansali: "They should arrive very soon..."

Sasuke: "Are we there yet?"

Orochimaru: "Yes, Sasuke-kun, we are. Hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm."

Sasuke: "?! ...I see. So _you_ are the One Who Knows Everything..."

Mansali: "That is correct."

Sasuke: "Tell me everything."

Mansali: "Everything? Are you sure?"

Sasuke: "Positive."

Orochimaru: "Hurry up, Mansali!"

Mansali: "Orochimaru, what did I teach you the last time we met about rushing me?" _*Mansali gives Oro a cold, serious, powerful look*_

Orochimaru: "Ungh!" _*Oro drops to his knees from the intense pressure*_ "Damn it..."

Mansali: "Now then, Uchiha Sasuke... I shall tell you what you wish to know."

Sasuke: "..."

Mansali: "Alright, the first thing you should know is that you have the other half of Kurama's chakra."

Sasuke: "? Who is... Kurama?"

Mansali: "You know him as the Kyuubi." 

Sasuke: "!!!"

Mansali: "After Minato the Fourth died, I dug his body up when no one was looking and used Badass no Jutsu to rip the remaining half of Kurama's chakra out of him."

Sasuke: "... So Naruto didn't have all of Kurama's chakra?"

Mansali: "No, otherwise you wouldn't have it."

Sasuke: "Well, I officially feel like a dumbass now..."

Mansali: "As you should."

_*during all this, Oro had already passed out from the pressure Mansali's stare gave him*_

Sasuke: "So, after ripping out Kurama's remaining chakra, you sealed it into me?"

Mansali: "That would be the logical conclusion, yes."

Sasuke: "........."

Mansali: "Now, about your question of what a village and clan are, the answer is quite simple."

Sasuke: "Then tell me."

Mansali: "Alright, this may be shocking to you, seeing as you apparently have a miniscule amount of brain cells, but villages and clans........ are villages and clans."

Sasuke: "! That's batshit crazy!"

Mansali: "To you, maybe. Anyway, you have the answers you were looking for now, correct?"

Sasuke: "Yeah, so?"

Mansali: "So fuck outta my cave."

Sasuke: _*goes into full douchebag-teen drama-eye period mode*_ "Fuck you, Mansali! Die!"

Mansali: "*sigh*" 

_*Sasuke all of a sudden explodes into a bunch of blood*_

Mansali: "I can't believe that bitch thought he could solo me... Well, whatever, it's over for him now."

Orochimaru: _*wakes up*_ "MANSALI! I. WILL. HAVE. YOUR. BODYYYYY!!!!!!" _*Oro charges at Mansali with his tongue flapping around like a maniac*_

Mansali: "Mansali no Jutsu!"

Orochimaru: "?! What did you do to me?"

Mansali: "I used my own original jutsu. It changes the course of an enemy's offensive jutsu and redirects that jutsu at the user. You just took your own body. And, the added twist is, you can never change bodies again."

Orochimaru: _*Darth Vader Styled "NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!"*_


---------------------------------------------------------------------------​




*Spoiler*: _Chapter 3_ 



*The Day Mansali Soloed - Chapter 3: Family Truths*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*later in the day now, and Naruto is still sitting in awe in a cabin he just found trying to comprehend all the epic shit he had just seen*_

Naruto: "That Mansali guy was fucking awesome, but I wanted to be the one to save the shinobi world.... Damn him..."

Mansali: _*appears out of nowhere*_ "Hey, there."

Naruto: "Holy shit, WTF?! Rasengan!"

_*he shoves a Rasengan into Mansali's chest, expecting it to break through his skin and hurt him, but Mansali is completely unscathed*_

Mansali: "Did you just try to hurt me with a pebble?"

Naruto: "What... what the fuck are you....."

Mansali: "*I*, am your father."

Naruto: "No! That's impossible! That's not truuuueee! No seriously, it's literally impossible. My father is Minato."

Mansali: "I should have been more clear. I am the father of Rikudou Sennin, who you are the reincarnation of. So I'm more like, the father of your past life."

Naruto: "I'm... the reincarnation of Rikudou Sennin?"

Mansali: "Did I not just state such? Or are your ears conveniently failing you?"

Naruto: "Shut the fuck up. But wait, how are you still be alive if you're the father of Rikudou? You look like you're in your 30s."

Mansali: "I'm what you could call a true God of Shinobi. Things like age have no effect on me."

Naruto: "So, are you as strong as Rikudou?"

Mansali: "I find such a prospect insulting."

Naruto: "So you're weaker than him?"

Mansali: "No, I'm much stronger than him. Rikudou only inherited one one-thousanth of my power from me. Even my wife Sheili was stronger, although still not nearly as strong as me."

Naruto: "Is this Sheili person still alive today?"

Mansali: "No. The reason the Juubi was so pissed off in the first place is actually because I let Sheili die."

Naruto: "So... she was dying for some reason and you just stood there and watched?"

Mansali: "No. By "let her die" I mean I killed her."

Naruto: "?! Wait, killing someone is not the same as letting that person die."

Mansali: "Tell that to Kishi."

Naruto: "Who's Kishi?"

Mansali: "The guy writing your very reality. You're in a fucking manga."

Naruto: "What?!"

Mansali: "Yup, it's true. I however, knew the truth from the beginning. I was never blinded by the illusion of reality as fools like you were."

Naruto: "..."

Mansali: "I'll be leaving now. But here, I have a note for you, from myself."

_*right after that, Mansali teleported away*_

Naruto: _*opens the note*_ "What the?"

The note said: _"It was fun talking with you. Btw, I killed Sasuke. *for the signature, there was a trollface with an "M" on it's forehead (standing for "Mansali")*."_

Naruto: "O___O NOOOOO!!!!! Damn you Mansali! You soloed Sasuke!" *Naruto breaks down in girly tears*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------



































​


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 1, 2012)

Shite. **


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 1, 2012)

10 out of fucking 10.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Dec 1, 2012)

*Mansali: Why couldnt satan make me les beautyfull, I dont want obitoo and madara to hit on mee anyomore, i just want YOU naruto to love me, nobody els.
*


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 1, 2012)

Chapter two: You remind me of me, Naruto.


----------



## NW (Dec 1, 2012)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Mansali: Why couldnt satan make me les beautyfull, I dont want obitoo and madara to hit on mee anyomore, i just want YOU naruto to love me, nobody els.
> *





Whirlpool said:


> Chapter two: You remind me of me, Naruto.


The OP specifically states he can't be TnJed.


----------



## Morgan (Dec 1, 2012)

Dat Sharinbyakurinnegan.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Dec 1, 2012)

No Worries said:


> The OP specifically states he can't be TnJed.



*Well, Almesiva just TNJ'd. *


----------



## Shakar (Dec 1, 2012)

Fucking beautiful.

I see reading Bleach taught you 1 or 2 things about epicness


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 1, 2012)

Enjoy your rep, sir.


----------



## Lezu (Dec 2, 2012)

Waiting for the next chapter, lol  +rep


----------



## Bissen (Dec 2, 2012)

Not too shabby!


----------



## Shaz (Dec 2, 2012)

⋆⋆⋆⋆⋆

A true masterpiece.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 2, 2012)

*Chapter two: A true threat*

_Mansali wandered his new office, the office of the Supreme overlord ruler with  a haste that rivalled Minato's speed. He scratched his chin, which was now covered with stubble do to his nervousness of the new threat that seemed to keep approaching him every minute of every day.

Sighing, he pulled the cork out of his glass jug of whiskey and poured it into a glass, filling it halfway before stopping. He sat on his sofa, opposite his 89" flatscreen TV and switched it on, his pants now loosely around his ankles as he firmly grasped his member and pumped the beast, watching his OTP go at it in a ferocious lovemaking session. Yasutora Sado and Marechiyo Omaeda were so perfect in their movements, their rhythms that Mansali's orgasm came quicker than expected and shot up, dropping into his whiskey which he drunk anyway. He sighed, tears coming to his eyes as he knew the mistakes he had made by crossing the one man he did not wish to cross, who had hinted that he would attack. Tearfully, he cleaned up his splooged and dialled 911 to ask for the rope, he could not face death in the eyes of the man he feared.

Suddenly, the nearby football arena collapsed, screams of agony. Mansali cursed as he saw a figure charge towards his doorstep, his sword cutting down all his guards. Obito's head was thrown down the steps as Madara fell to his knee's, proclaiming the figure far superior to Hashirama in every way. The man snapped and bbarked orders to the tearful Uchiha who nodded frequently before kicking the door down.

Mansali began to sweat.

As he heard his secretary squeal, be it orgasm or death, probably both as the mere sight of the man caused orgasmic death to those who were weak, Mansali gulped as his door was kicked down.

"I told you, you should not have underestimated me. Many before you made such mistake"

Mansali gulped, his ankle shaking violently as his nerves got the better of him "I swear I did not mean to! I didn't tell them to try to kill you, it was all No Worries, I swear it!"

"No Worries has been dealt with"

*Switch scene to No Worries having a tour of the McDonalds slaughter house.

"NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO"

*Scene rverst back to mystery man and Mansali*

"I shall see you in the afterlife"

"Please-"

The two swords sept through his skin, the blades crossing in an 'X' motion as his throat was slit. In his last,m choking breath. Mansali said "Apologies...Spartacus..."

Spartacus spat on the corpse and suddenly, Mira, Sura, Ilithyia and Lucretia appeared behind him. Madara fell to his knees "I have revived the women like you asked, Your Grace"

"Give him a quick death Crixus" Spartacus ordered. The hairy brute grabbed Madara by the throat and sliced open his abdomen, the guts spilling out. Spartacus nodded in approval and looked to the four women. "Mira, Sura, work the shaft. Ilithyia, lick my neck and give me a massage. Lucretia, make me a sandwich"

"Yes my lord" The four answered.

Spartacus smirked "You're next....galactus_

*A/N Sorry I updated too late! I was just wanking over the new trailers for war of teh damned, I hope you liked the chapter! I'm sorry I made Spartacus' enemies so OP but I didn't want them to be embarrassed by Spartacus too much...*


----------



## NW (Dec 2, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> *Chapter two: A true threat*
> 
> _Mansali wandered his new office, the office of the Supreme overlord ruler with  a haste that rivalled Minato's speed. He scratched his chin, which was now covered with stubble do to his nervousness of the new threat that seemed to keep approaching him every minute of every day.
> 
> ...


This shit ain't even canon tho.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah.

I don't think anything is on the Fanficiton part of Narutoforums.


----------



## NW (Dec 2, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I don't think anything is on the Fanficiton part of Narutoforums.


I meant canon to this story.

Besides, it was written by someone else, so it's automatically non-canon. 

Plus, we all know Mansali would solo Sparticus and Galactus.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 2, 2012)

No.

No he wouldn't.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]amrmWyKz48k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0JIcPvAxuH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 2, 2012)

Spartacus slaughtered 3000 Roman soldiers with just 70 men, women and children.

And he did so _easily._


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 2, 2012)

Well this is all spam. Trashing relevant posts. Do it again, and you'll get short bans. Please refrain from spamming here.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Dec 2, 2012)

*Aww, come on...*

*This thread had style. *


----------



## NW (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm thinking of doing a chapter 2. 



Whirlpool said:


> Spartacus slaughtered 3000 Roman soldiers with just 70 men, women and children.
> 
> And he did so _easily._


Mansali deflected 100 meteors.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 2, 2012)

Spartacus can't beat the sharinbyakurinnegan. A ridiculous claim.


----------



## NW (Dec 2, 2012)

The official Chapter 2 is done. Enjoy. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Day Mansali Soloed - Chapter 2: The Truth Revealed*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*after soloing Juubi, Madara, and Obito, mansali returns to his domain, the Solo Cave*_

Mansali: "They should arrive very soon..."

Sasuke: "Are we there yet?"

Orochimaru: "Yes, Sasuke-kun, we are. Hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm."

Sasuke: "?! ...I see. So _you_ are the One Who Knows Everything..."

Mansali: "That is correct."

Sasuke: "Tell me everything."

Mansali: "Everything? Are you sure?"

Sasuke: "Positive."

Orochimaru: "Hurry up, Mansali!"

Mansali: "Orochimaru, what did I teach you the last time we met about rushing me?" _*Mansali gives Oro a cold, serious, powerful look*_

Orochimaru: "Ungh!" _*Oro drops to his knees from the intense pressure*_ "Damn it..."

Mansali: "Now then, Uchiha Sasuke... I shall tell you what you wish to know."

Sasuke: "..."

Mansali: "Alright, the first thing you should know is that you have the other half of Kurama's chakra."

Sasuke: "? Who is... Kurama?"

Mansali: "You know him as the Kyuubi." 

Sasuke: "!!!"

Mansali: "After Minato the Fourth died, I dug his body up when no one was looking and used badass no Jutsu to rip the remaining half of Kurama's chakra out of him."

Sasuke: "... So Naruto didnlt have all of Kuama;s chakra?"

Mansali: "No, otherwise you wouldn't have it."

Sasuke: "Well, I officially feel like a dumbass now..."

Mansali: "As you should."

_*during all this, Oro had already passed out from the pressure Mansali's stare gave him*_

Sasuke: "So, after ripping out Kurama's remaining chakra, you sealed it into me?"

Mansali: "That would be the logical conclusion, yes."

Sasuke: "........."

Mansali: "Now, about your question of what a village and clan are, the answer is quite simple."

Sasuke: "Then tell me."

Mansali: "Alright, this may be shocking to you, seeing as you apparently have a miniscule amount of brain cells, but villages adn clans........ are villages and clans."

Sasuke: "! That's batshit crazy!"

mansali: "To you, maybe. Anyway, you have the answers you were looking for now, correct?"

Sasuke: "Yeah, so?"

Mansali: "So fuck outta my cave."

Sasuke: _*goes into full douchebag-teen drama-eye period mode*_ "Fuck you, Mansali! Die!"

Mansali: "*sigh*" 

_*Sasuke all of a sudden explodes into a bunch of blood*_

Mansali: "I can't believe that bitch thought he could solo me... Well, whatever, it's over for him now."

Orochimaru: _*wakes up*_ "MANSALI! I. WILL. HAVE. YOUR. BODYYYYY!!!!!!" _*Oro charges at Mansali with his tongue flapping around like a maniac*_

Mansali: "Mansali no Jutsu!"

Orochimaru: "?! What did you do to me?"

Mansali: "I used my own original jutsu. It changes the course of an enemy's offensive jutsu and redirects that jutsu at the user. You just took your own body. And, the added twist is, you can never change bodies again."

Orochimaru: _*Darth Vader Styled "NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!"*_


---------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## Cromer (Dec 2, 2012)

Does qnyone still have a link to the original legendary thread? Search function is on the fritz.


----------



## NW (Dec 2, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Does qnyone still have a link to the original legendary thread? Search function is on the fritz.



Always have it handy.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 3, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Always have it handy.



What admirable professionalism, to have the reference ready at all times 

What is Orochi*raru* going to do when he finds out about Orochimaru?


----------



## NW (Dec 3, 2012)

Bontakun said:


> What is Orochi*raru* going to do when he finds out about Orochimaru?


Not rure...  Will probably include something like that in chapter 3, if I make it.


----------



## Shakar (Dec 3, 2012)

Beautiful, just beautiful. 

Did Aizen Mansali reiatsu crush Grimmjow Oro?


----------



## Lezu (Dec 3, 2012)

Waiting for the 3 chapter.
Btw this is how Mansali should look like


----------



## NW (Dec 3, 2012)

Lezu said:


> Waiting for the 3 chapter.
> Btw this is how Mansali should look like


Hell yeah. 

Spoiler for next chapter, Mansali was Rikudou's father. 

Rep for the idea and design.


----------



## NW (Dec 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 3_ 



*The Day Mansali Soloed - Chapter 3: Family Truths*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*later in the day now, and Naruto is still sitting in awe in a cabin he just found trying to comprehend all the epic shit he had just seen*_

Naruto: "That Mansali guy was fucking awesome, but I wanted to be the one to save the shinobi world.... Damn him..."

Mansali: _*appears out of nowhere*_ "Hey, there."

Naruto: "Holy shit, WTF?! Rasengan!"

_*he shoves a Rasengan into Mansali's chest, expecting it to break his skin and hurt him, but Mansali is completely unscathed*_

Mansali: "Did you just try to hurt me with a pebble?"

Naruto: "What... what the fuck are you....."

Mansali: "*I*, am your father."

Naruto: "No! That's impossible! That's not truuuueee! No seriously, it's literally impossible. My father is Minato."

Mansali: "I should have been more clear. I am the father of Rikudou Sennin, who you are the reincarnation of. So I'm more like, the father of your previous life."

Naruto: "I'm... the reincarnation of Rikudou Sennin?"

Mansali: "Did I not just state such? Or are your ears conveniently failing you?"

Naruto: "Shut the fuck up. But wait, how are you still be alive if you're the father of Rikudou? You look like you're in your 30s."

Mansali: "I'm what you could call a true God of Shinobi. Things like age have no effect on me."

Naruto: "So, are you as strong as Rikudou?"

Mansali: "I find such a prospect insulting."

Naruto: "So you're weaker than him?"

Mansali: "No, I'm much stronger than him. Rikudou only inherited one one ten-thousanth of my power from me. Even my wife Sheili was stronger, although still not nearly as strong as me."

Naruto: "Is this Sheili person still alive today?"

Mansali: "No. The reason the Juubi was so pissed off in the first place is actually because I let Sheili die."

Naruto: "So... she was dying for some reason and you just stood there and watched?"

Mansali: "No. By "let her die" I mean I killed her."

Naruto: "?! Wait, killing someone is not the same as letting that person die."

Mansali: "Tell that to Kishi."

Naruto: "Who's Kishi?"

Mansali: "The guy writing your very reality. You're in a fucking manga."

Naruto: "What?!"

Mansali: "Yup, it's true. I however, knew the truth from the beginning. I was never blinded by the illusion of reality as fools like you were."

Naruto: "..."

Mansali: "I'll be leaving now. But here, I have a note for you, from myself."

_*right after that, Mansali teleported away*_

Naruto: _*opens the note*_ "What the?"

The note said: _"It was fun talking with you. Btw, I killed Sasuke. *for the signature, there was a trollface with an "M" on it's forehead (standing for "Mansali")*."_

Naruto: "O___O NOOOOO!!!!! Damn you Mansali! You soloed Sasuke!" *Naruto breaks down in girly tears*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NW (Dec 4, 2012)

Next chapter we'll see what became of Oro, and Orichiraru makes his introduction into the storyline. 

Also, if you guys want, to make it easier, I can just VM you all when a new chap comes out.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 4, 2012)

Ahh Sheili finally makes an appearance... in a dead, non-appearing way. And Kishi made an appearance too 

I have this thread subscribed. This series is so awesome it may soon eclipse Kishi's!


----------



## NW (Dec 4, 2012)

Chapter 4 should be finished some time today.


----------



## Shakar (Dec 5, 2012)

Yet another awesome chapter


----------



## NW (Dec 5, 2012)

Not very long but, enjoy! 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 4_ 



*The day Mansali Soloed - Chapter 4: The history of Mansali*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Mansali returns to where Orochimaru is. By this time, Orochimaru had already woken up*_

Orochimaru: "I've been waiting for you, Mansali."

Mansali: "I can see that."

Orochimaru: "This is the first time I've been soloed since Itachi. But even he couldn't have soloed me as well as you did."

Mansali: "I know. Everyone tells me that."

Orochimaru: "Mansali, I know you know about _him_."

Mansali: "..."

Orochimaru: "Tell me about my grandfather. Orichiraru."

Mansali: "Well, I used to be friends with him back in the day. We got along pretty well, until that incident."

Orochimaru: "What incident?"

Mansali: "Orichiraru stole my friend's byakugan, so I killed him to get it back. I'd been sensing his growing evil for a while, but decided not to be hasty. In the end, I was forced to finish him. Little did I know that you would eventually come along. You're even more psycho than he was."

Orochimaru: "So then, do you intend to let me go?"

Mansali: "Not a chance."

Orochimaru: "Then die!"

Mansali: "To think, you still haven't learned. Rasen Spirit Bomb Kiri Galick Tailed beast Ball!"

Oroshimaru: "GAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!"

Mansali: "That attack can even kill immortals because it's so boss. Goodbye, Orochimaru."

_*Mansali slowly walks away with orochimaru dying in a huge explosion in the background.*_

Mansali: "This is..."

Juubi: "RRROOOOOOAAAAARRRRR!"

Mansali: "I see, so you've come back in your perfect form. What a pity. If you had stayed dead, you could have spared yourself from experiencing the same fate all over again."

_*Mansali once again slices the Juubi into pieces with one of his swords, but makes sure that the Juubi stays dead this time*_

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Shakar (Dec 5, 2012)

> Orochimaru: "This is the first time I've been soloed since Itachi. But even he couldn't have soloed me as wellm as you did."
> 
> Mansali: "I know. Everyone tells me that."


----------



## G (Dec 5, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Not very long but, enjoy!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 4_
> ...


better story than in most of the shonen manga nowadays.
can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 6, 2012)

Naruto better end up beating Mansali in the end!!

Good story so far!!


----------



## NW (Dec 8, 2012)

I feel like making a new chapter. 

Should be up within the next 20 minutes.


----------



## NW (Dec 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 5_ 



*The Day Mansali Soloed - Chapter 5: Mansali Vs. Chuck Norris, Spartacus, and Itachi*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Mansali has just finished the Juubi off for good, meanwhile, a few miles away, Chuck Norris and Spartacus are plotting Mansali's demise*_

Chuck Norris: "Alright Spartacus, I've heard a bit about Mansali's power. Sure, he might be able to fight against one of us equally one-on-one, but there's absolutely no way he can defeat both of us together."

Spartacus: "Exactly, my comrade. Together we shall charge into battle and blow Mansali to smithereens!"

Chuck Norris: "I think Mansali is only a few miles away, let's go find him... And there's one more thing that I'll be saving for when he fight him, so that we can destroy him for sure. I can easily use Edo tensei to resurrect _him_."

Spartacus: "You mean... the King?"

Chuck Norris: "Yes. Rumor has it that he's been resurrected not too long ago in the war that Mansali just ended. He managed to use his fomer best friends eye to free himself and solo the caster of it. Although, he no longer has the use of that eye, so we should be able to control him to our will. He is invincible. There's no way Mansali can beat the Solo Master!"

Spartacus: "Excellent! Now let's go find Mansali!"

_*a while later...*_

Chuck Norris: "We've found you, Mansali!"

Mansali: "What business do you two have with me?"

Spartacus: "We have come to destroy you!"

Mansali: "I don't think that's a very wise desicion. I'll say this once. No matter how hard you try, you shall never defeat me."

Chuck Norris: "Ha! Whatever! Edo Tensei! Come forth, Uchiha Itachi!"

Itachi: "..."

Chuck Norris: "Now, attack!"

Itachi: "Do you intend to control me with this? It won't work."

Spartacus: "?!"

Itachi: "Although, even though I still have complete control over myself, that's not to say I won't help you. I myself have been wanting to fight Mansali for some time now. I just wasn't able to find him... until now, since you've kindly delivered me to him."

Itachi: "Now, let's all destroy Mansali at once!"

_*Mansali instantly beheads Chuck Norris and Spartacus*_

Itachi: "You're fast..."

Mansali: "Indeed."

Itachi: "So, any last words?"

Mansali: "Yeah. I killed Sasuke."

Itachi: "?! Impossible!....... I will destroy you..."

Mansali: "Your brother was too far down into the darkness. I couldn't have let him live."

Itachi: "No, he still had a chance.... Die! Sword of Totsuka!"

_*The Totsuka sword hits Mansali, but instantly explodes, unable to handle Mansali's overwhelming power*_

Mansali: "Now I believe it's my turn to ask. Any last words?"

Itachi: "!"

_*Mansali instantly seals Itachi*_

---------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## G (Dec 8, 2012)

Once again a grrat chapter with excellent drama and exciting twists. looking forward as usual.


----------



## NW (Dec 8, 2012)

G said:


> Once again a grrat chapter with excellent drama and exciting twists. looking forward as usual.


Thanks man. 

My story > Kishi's


----------



## NW (Dec 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 6_ 



*The Day Mansali Soloed - Chapter 6: Convo Crazyiness*


*Spoiler*: _Note_ 



This chapter contains people from the . If you do not usually go there, you may or may not recognize some of the people in this chapter. Why am I including them in the story? Boredom. 




_*a few days later, on December 21st 2012*_

Fusion: "........ Well, the world actually ended..... What the fuck? Well, now, hopefully the parallel universe theory is true, now my soul can travel through dimensions and go to the Narutoverse. "

Whirlpool: "Why would you want to waste your time going there? ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)..."

Fusion: "Shut up! Obito soloes!"

Almesiva Moonshadow: "*Enough with this... *"

Fusion: "Bitch, please."

8Apedemak8: "I'm going to Narutoverse now to see all the uchihaspek"

Shirosaki: "I've got better things to do."

tgm2x: "Like what? Anyways, I'm going to some parallel universe where I'm a pimp and have lots of girls after me"

Almesiva Moonshadow: "*You don't need a parallel universe to be a pimp. You already are. *"

tgm2x: ""

Fusion: "Fine, I'll see you asshole later. I'm going to the Narutoverse!"

_*No Worries vanishes*_

Alaude: "Well, we'll never see him again, that's for sure."

Paragon: "We should follow Fusion to the Narutoverse, just to troll him."

_*everyone else goes to the Narutoverse too to troll No Worries*_

Fusion: "Holy shit! I'm here! Now to find Obito!"

Fusion: "You won't find him. He's dead."

Fusion: "?! Mansali!"

Mansali: "I've become aware quite recently that even though I was free from the control of Kishi's manga, the rest of Narutoverse's character's free will was now being manipulated by you, in your new fanfiction "The Day Mansali Soloed.""

Fusion: "Damn... I'm sorry, Mansali!"

Mansali: ""Sorry" won't cut it. People like you who dabble in trying to control people's free will deserve nothing less than death."

Fusion: "Wait, I'm already dead, though..."

Mansali: "Yes, but if you die again, after you're dead, you will arrive in a realm of pure loneliness and despair and be stuck there for millions of years until your soul can freely return to the normal spiritual realm."

Fusion: "Ah, fuck! I gotta get outta here!"

_*rest of the convo arrives*_

Rest of the convo: "Hey,Fusion! TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!"

No Worries: "O_____O"

_*Mansali slices off Fusion's head, effectively killing him*_

_*this makes some of the cono slightly sad, but other very happy*_

8Apedemak8: "get out of my way,Mansali! I need to get to Sasuke!"

Mansali: "I already killed him."

8Apedemak8: "WHAT?!"

Mansali: "Along with Obito, Madara, and Itachi. There's no more Uchihas left."

_*8Apedemak8 leaves the Narutoverse in great sadness*_

_*The rest of the convo gets bored as fuck and leaves too*_

Mansali: "Well, that's done. Now, to take care of Kabuto."​



*Sorry this chapter sucked so bad. I couldn't include every one from the HoU convo but did what I could. I tried to capture their personalities and posting styles as best I could. Next chapter will focus solely on Mansali again and his dealings with Kabuto. This will be the beginning of the climax of the story that will end on chapter 12.*


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 15, 2012)

His name


----------



## Mansali (Dec 16, 2012)

I solo!!!!!!


----------



## NW (Dec 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT, HE'S REAL!


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 16, 2012)

Way to go, No Worries, you brought him into reality. Probably this is why the world will end in 2012. Because of your fanfic gone wrong. Thanks a lot. 

[not a bad chapter -- I was expecting Mansali to meet No Worries the fanfic author eventually. now what's he gonna do? write his own story? By the way is "oric" another character or short form of Orichimaru you think?]


----------



## NW (Dec 16, 2012)

Bontakun said:


> Way to go, No Worries, you brought him into reality. Probably this is why the world will end in 2012. Because of your fanfic gone wrong. Thanks a lot.
> 
> [not a bad chapter -- I was expecting Mansali to meet No Worries the fanfic author eventually. now what's he gonna do? write his own story? By the way is "oric" another character or short form of Orichimaru you think?]


Yup, from now on, Mansali will write his own story. But he will also allow everyone to retain free will via the power of solo.

And sorry about the world and all. 

And Oric is a different character, he'll be introduced next chapter.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 18, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Yup, from now on, Mansali will write his own story. But he will also allow everyone to retain free will via the power of solo.
> 
> And sorry about the world and all.
> 
> And Oric is a different character, he'll be introduced next chapter.



Hahaha! I wonder who the hell Oric is gonna be.
I look forward to your _posthumous _work.


----------



## NW (Dec 18, 2012)

*Chapter 7*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 7_ 



*The Day Mansali Soloed - Chapter 7: Mansali's First Ever Challenge*


---------------------------------------------

Mansali: "Time for another day of soloing... I have to go take care of Kabuto..."

_*an hour later*_

Mansali: "Alright, here he is."

_*Mansali snaps Kabuto out of Izanami.*_

Kabuto: "Wha- What's going on?"

Mansali: "The war's over. You should return to that nursery you came from."

Kabuto: "But... I..."

Mansali: "Don't worry. I'll see to it that no ANBU or anything find you."

_*Kabuto leaves to return to the nursery*_

_*All of a sudden, a dark shadow appears before Mansali*_

Mansali: "?! This power! It's impossibly high! It could even rival mine!"

_Dark Shadow:_ "Mansali! I have come to destroy you! Stop stealing my thunder, bitch! Trolololololololololol!!!!!!!"

Mansali: "You can't be... you're..."

_Dark Shadow:_ "A heheheheheheeee! You have reigned for long enough, Mansali! It's time to show you my power! The power of the ULTIMATE TROLL!"

_*the dark figure steps out of the shadows revealing himself to be Yuri Yuki*_

Mansali: "So it's you... Yuri Yuki..."

Yuri Yuki: "Yes! it is I, the famous super-troll of Naruto Forums! I saw recently how much you solo so I decided to come and kill you!"

Mansali: "Damn, this could take a while..."

_*After a while, Mansali and Yuri Yuki are very badly injured from the fight. Both are equally in awe of the other's power.*_

Mansali: "Damn, I've never been challenged like this before... It looks like it's time to call them in..."

Yuri Yuki: "Call WHO in?"

Mansali: "My dogs."

Yuri Yuki: "What?! You've gotta be shittin' me, Mansali! There's no way some fucking muts can beat me!"

Mansali: "They aren't any ordinary dogs. Each one of them possesses the power of Solo!"

Yuri Yuki: "Damn!"

_*Mansali's 4 dogs, Izanami, Izanagi, Amaterasu, and Tsukuyomi appear. Tsukuyomi is the strongest of the 4 and the leader of them*_

Yuri Yuki: "Impossible..."

_*Mansali activates Solo Sage Mode*_

_*Tobi and Massimo rip of both of Yuri Yuki's arms, and Amaterasu and Bastet sip off both of Yuri Yuki's legs. Mansali finishs Yuri Yuki off by cutting of his head and Amaterasu burns Yuri Yuki's dead body to a crisp using the technique he was named after, Amaterasu*_

_*Mansali turns off Solo Sage Mode now, as he has barely any energy left after this long battle*_

Mansali: "Thanks, guys. Now let me go feed you guys some Solo Food. I'm sure you're all very hungry!"



---------------------------------------------



*CHAPTER 7 END*​


----------



## NW (Dec 18, 2012)

I have the post for chap 7 up but am not yet finished. Just had to reserve that spot for it. I dunno why lol.


----------



## NW (Dec 23, 2012)

Chapter 7 is now finished. Enjoy.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 23, 2012)

not bad 

though a little inaccurate...but thats ok I guess  

To make the story more interesting you had to make it look like I was having a struggle.


----------



## NW (Dec 23, 2012)

Stop pretendin' to be Mansali.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 23, 2012)

Another great chapter. Keep em' coming!


----------



## NW (Dec 24, 2012)

*Hope you guys enjoyed the chapter. I know I promised to introduce Oric this chapter, but I've decided to save him for next chapter. While Mansali may not be completely invincible (as demonstrated by this chapter) he shall continue to solo! 

'Til next chap, guys. *


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Dec 24, 2012)

Dafuq?
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 24, 2012)

i loled


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 25, 2012)

Heh a good read.


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 25, 2012)

Who is Mansali?!


----------



## NW (Dec 26, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Who is Mansali?!



And here's a picture of him.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 26, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Who is Mansali?!



I am Mansali and I am awesome


----------



## Lezu (Dec 26, 2012)

Mansali said:


> I solo!!!!!!



Lol, looks like Mansali likes my photographing skills :amazed Mansali is using his portrait made by me, it's such a honer


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 27, 2012)

Moar chapters! 

Here's my Official Mansali design for you~!


Also at:


NOW GIVE ME MECHA HIDAN! Better yet, Mustache'd scholarly Hidan 

And I shall give you Sheili.


----------



## NW (Dec 27, 2012)

Mayrice said:


> Moar chapters!
> 
> Here's my Official Mansali design for you~!
> 
> ...


Oh, so Mansali let you see his true form and take a picture of him. :amazed

Damn, you're lucky. 

More chapters coming soon.


----------



## NW (Dec 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 8_ 





*The Day Mansali Soloed - Chapter 8: Mecha-Hidan*

----------------------------------

_*Mansali wakes up from a good night's sleep after defeating Yuri Yuki in the last chapter*_

Mansali: "I have go feed the dogs then eat some Solo Flakes for breakfast."

_*after eating his breakfast*_

Mansali: "?! This energy! This solo level is over 9000! Not nearly as much as my solo level, which is over infinity, but I have to be careful. I'd better go destroy whatever that is right now."

_*when Mansali arrives at the source of the Solo Level*_

Mansali: "What? Hidan? You were supposed to be buried in that ditch by Shikamaru."

Hidan: "Ke, hahahahaha! You fucking retard!"

Mansali: "?"

Hidan: "Some crazy bitch found me and restored me. She even enchanced me with advanced technology! Right now, you are looking at MECHA-HIDAN!"

Mansali: "Crazy bitch? What crazy bitch? Who was it?"

Hidan: "She said telling you would interfere with her plans!"

Mansali: "And you obeyed her?"

Hidan: "Heh. Of course not, you dumb shit! I just don't wanna tell you."

Mansali: "I see..."

_*Mansali activates his Sharinbyakurinegan*_

Mansali: "Alright! Look's like I'll have to beat it out of you!"

_*after about 6 minutes, Hidan is on the ground in pain*_

Hidan: "*cough* *cough* Damn it..."

Mansali: "Feel like telling me now?"

Hidan: "Hmpf, her name... was Sheili..."

Mansali: "WHAT?! No, that's impossible."

Hidan: "Look, I'm just telling you what she told me... So fuck off."

Mansali: "I don't have time for this. I'll be going now. Hopefully you can drag yourself to somewhere that can heal you."

Hidan: "This will come back later to bite you in the ass..."

_*later, when Mansali arrives at where he suspected Sheili might be*_

Mansali: "Damn, her Solo Staff is locked up in here, so I thought she'd try to steal it back... Just what is going on?"

Oric: "Oh? A visitor?! HEHEHEEEEE!!!!!"

Mansali: "Oric? Is that you?"

Oric: "Mansali? Aww fuck, please don't solo me! I beg of thee!"

Mansali: "Calm down. I just want to ask you a few questions..."

----------------------------------

*CHAPTER 8 END*​



Sorry if this chapter was too boring or serious. I'll add more comedy next chap.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 28, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed a lot harder than I should have. 
Mecha Hidan was spared! Thank goodness! And Sheili... XD


----------



## Lezu (Dec 28, 2012)

Mayrice said:


> Moar chapters!
> 
> Here's my Official Mansali design for you~!
> 
> ...



So this is how Mansali really looks like :amazed And I always thougth that he was hiding under a shadow all the times. Btw, great chapter !


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 28, 2012)

Lezu said:


> So this is how Mansali really looks like :amazed And I always thougth that he was hiding under a shadow all the times. Btw, great chapter !




He does. I just was put in a genjutsu and he gave me permission to see him clearly. I drew a censored version of him. The real version would blind you with awesomeness. I was blinded until he healed me with his mysterious abilities. 

His hair and horns represent a death god.
The blue shapes on his cloak are the spirit clouds that often spawn around the dead.
His hair is ghost white.
His machine gun pole-arm he forged himself with the crushed souls of those who first try to oppose him. It shoots out both bullets and cries of despair from those unfortunate enough to cross his path.


His armor is a warning to those stupid enough to challenge him.  Hence the "SOLO" on his breast plate.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 28, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome chapter.  Great work as usual man.


----------



## emili (Dec 28, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I regret reading this while drinking. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mecha-Hidan?  Mansali was being merciful to Hidan by letting the fight last longer than 5 minutes...
 such compassion


----------



## Alaude (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome chapter as always will be waiting for the next


----------



## Mansali (Dec 28, 2012)

New Chapter soon? Better include the machine gun soon.


----------



## NW (Dec 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 9_ 



*The Day Mansali Soloed - Chapter 9: An Old "Friend"*

----------------------------------------------------------

Oric: "What kind of question?"

Mansali: "Has Sheili been here recently?"

Oric: "S- Sheili? D- Don't be ridiculous, Mansali! You killed her yourself thousands of years ago!"

_*Mansali leans in close to Oric*_

Mansali: "I said... TELL ME WHERE SHE IS."

_*Mansali draws his staff with the machine gun at the end*_

Oric: "It seems you've forgotten, Mansali. About my doujutsu! Activate, GOLDEN BYAKUGAM!"

Mansali: "I haven't forgotten about that. It's just... your Golden Byakugam is no match for me. I won't even have to activate my Sharinbyakurinnegan."

_*10 seconds later, Oric is lying on the floor all bloodied and battered, with his clothes ripped to shreds and his right arm gone*_

Oric: "Guaaahhhhh!!!! Fuck, it fucking hurts! I got soloed!"

Mansali: "I can restore you to full health along with your arm by using Mansali Restore no Jutsu, but you have to tell me one thing first."

Oric: "What?! I'll tell you anything!"

Mansali: "Where is Sheili?"

Oric: "She's at the Solo Graveyard, a graveyard that tries to solo you as soon as you walk in there. She must have soloed the graveyard to gain access to it. But I have no idea what she plans to do there."

Mansali: "I see. Well, you've been a good little bitch so I guess I'll restore you. MANSALI RESTORE NO JUSTU!"

_*Oric is completely restored, but his clothes are still in shreds*_

Oric: "Thanks! But...uh...you gonna do something about my clothes?"

Mansali: "Nope, you're on your own. Seeya."

_*Mansali teleports away with Kamui*_

Oric: "DAMN IIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!!"

_*Mansali arrives at the Solo Graveyard*_

Solo Graveyard: "Huh? Who are you? Bitch please, I'm the Solo Graveyard! You'll have to solo me if you wanna pass. BWAHAHAHAHAHA!"

_*About 5 seconds later, the Solo Graveyard is defeated and passed out.*_

_*Mansali enters the Graveyard and finds Sheili standing in the middle of it*_

Mansali: "So it really is you, Sheili."

Sheili: "Ahahaha... Yes, Mansali, it's me. Now, how 'bout I reveal my plan to you? My Sun's Eye Plan!"

Mansali: "?!"

----------------------------------------------------------


*CHAPTER 9 END*​


----------



## Alaude (Dec 28, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 9_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You made it already. Awesome as always but now I'll have to wait to next chapter to know what Sun's Eye Plan is . Will rep you when I'm not 24'ed


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 28, 2012)

Sun's eye plan! I think I know where this is heading. 

Hopefully I'll be able to finish the pictures in time to go with the chapter. For now I'll do pictures for the other chapters.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 28, 2012)

New chapter already? That was fast. 

I enjoyed it. "Sun's Eye Plan" made me laugh.


----------



## NW (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't worry, guys. The Sun's Eye Plan will be explained next chap. It will be... entertaining, to say the least... 

Chapter 10 might come out today...


----------



## Lezu (Dec 28, 2012)

I really liked the new chapter ! Waiting for the next chapter, I need to know more about The Sun's Eye Plan.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 28, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah! Woah... this was a good chapter. I like the sudden reveal and the mystery. What could possibly make Mansali worry and take action?!
WHO IS ORIC?

I'm saving chapter 9 for later 

Also, Solo flakes


----------



## NW (Dec 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 10_ 



*The Day Mansali Soloed - Chapter 10: An Ancient Threat*

-------------------------------------------------

Mansali: "Sun's Eye Plan?! What's that? it sounds like Obito and Madara's Moon's Eye Plan..."

Sheili: "Hmpf. Clever, aren't we?"

Mansali: "But Sheili... how are you alive?"

Sheili: "You remember, don't you? Search your memories. The answer is obvious."

_*Mansali's flashback starts*_

Mansali: "Hmm? Who's that?"

_*Mansali walks up to the strange woman*_

Mansali: "What's your name? And what are you doing all alone out here?"

Sheili: "I am Sheili. I was just... exploring. Nice to meet you. Oh, I was also looking for a nice man. I'm new here and want to get it on."

Mansali: "So you're looking in the middle of a desert?"

Sheili: "...... Anyway, what's your name?"

Mansali: "Mansali."

Sheili: "?! WHAT?!"

Mansali: "You've heard of me?"

Sheili: "Who hasn't?"

Mansali: "Good point."

Sheili: "Well, I was going to ask if you'd like me to take you back to my house, but now I'm not so sure, seeing as how you're the great Mansali and all..."

Mansali: "No, it's fine."

_*a bit later, at Sheili's house*_

Mansali: "I sensed... an evil chakra in her. She can't be trusted. What I have to do is have a child with her who, hopefully, will be far stronger than me. I will name the child "Rikudou Sennin" and after that, I will kill Sheili."

Sheili: "Mansali, you in here?"

Mansali: "Yes."

Sheili: "Come on!"

_*after "getting it on" the whole night, Mansali gets Sheili pregnant. Months later, Rikudou is born.*_

Sheili: "Holy shit, he's got the fucking Rinnegan. Well, Mansali had the sharinbyakurinnegan, but it seems Rikudou only inherited some of Mansali's powers."

_*Mansali walks in*_

Mansali: "He only has Rinnegan? Oh well, I guess we'll have to make due."

_*Sheili heals super fast due to Mansali's powers and she gets out of the hospital the next day, then when she's alone at night, Mansali kills her, and burns her body with Amaterasu*_

Mansali: "I expected Rikudou to be stronger than me, but it looks like he's not nearly as powerful. I used my sharinbyakurinnegan to measure his maximum capacity he could reach in life, and it's nowhere near my strength. Well, whatever."

_*Mansali's flashback ends*_

Mansali: "I... I don't see how you could have survived..."

Sheili: "You fool! Did you think I couldn't hear you way back then in my house when you came up with your little "plan?!""

Mansali: "So that's when..."

Sheili: "Yes, I knew of your plan to destroy me all along. I faked my death by using a once in a lifetime ability of mine that makes you think you've killed me when you really didn't. Unfortunately, it took me thousands of years to return to my full power, but now that I have, I can finally do that which I was in that desert you met me in to do in the first place!"

Mansali: "So... I take it the thing you were trying to do when I first met you in that desert was this Sun's Eye Plan?"

Sheili: "Yes, and one more thing your foolish mind doesn't know. This graveyard we're standing in was built on top of that desert. We're at the same place you first met me at! And do you know why that's significant?!"

Mansali: "!!!!! Don't tell me......"

Sheili: "Heh. So you figured it out."

Mansali: "Yes, you want to revive *that* thing, don't you?"

Sheili: "Of course. Now, let me fill you in on the complete Sun's Eye Plan! The beginning of this, I'm sure you know. Long ago, the Earth was in a state of never-ending darkness and despair. It was constantly being terrorized by a giant creature. It was the ultimate beast, a demon god above all else in existence. The primordial being that even the Ten-Tailed Beast descended from. That's right, it was... The Infinity-Tailed Platypus! Then one day, you Mansali, stood up to the beast, and used Godbaku Tensei to create a flaming stone prison for the Infinity-Tails in the sky for the Infinity-Tails and seal him in it. That flaming prison you created, is now commonly known as the Sun. From that day forward, light illuminated the Earth every day."

Mansali: "You can't be suggesting that... you want to..."

Sheili: "Yes! I want to free the Infinity-Tailed Platypus from his firey prison. And once he's free and the Sun is destroyed, darkness and despair shall return to this world and reign forever! And I will make sure you don'nt create a new Sun because I'll kill you before you get the chance! This graveyard, this former desert, is the exact place where you stood that time long ago when you created the sun and sealed the Infinity-Tails into it. This is the only place where that can be undone. I learned Godbaku Tensei by studying the ancient tablets people wrote on to record your actions, and I'm all ready to bring back the Infinity-Tails!"

Mansali: "I won't let you succeed!"

Sheili: "We'll see!"

-------------------------------------------------


*CHAPTER 10 END*​



A really long chapter. Hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## Mansali (Dec 28, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 28, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 10_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So the infinity tails finally makes an official cameo. Great. I'll have fun with this official art. 

My fav part "He only has Rinnegan?"  Classic!


----------



## NW (Dec 28, 2012)

^ Rinnegan is like an ant to Mansali.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 28, 2012)

No Worries said:


> ^ Rinnegan is like an ant to Mansali.



Wonder what Goku is to Mansali.


----------



## NW (Dec 28, 2012)

A house fly.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 28, 2012)

No Worries said:


> A house fly.



Chuck Norris?
Bruce Lee?
Mr PoPo?
Mecha Jesus?
Satan?


----------



## NW (Dec 28, 2012)

Mayrice said:


> Chuck Norris?
> Bruce Lee?
> Mr PoPo?
> Mecha Jesus?
> Satan?


All just termites.


----------



## Alaude (Dec 29, 2012)

Awesome chapter as usual.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh there's more than 10 chapters? Sweet.


----------



## NW (Dec 29, 2012)

*Chapter 11, bitches!*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 11_ 



*The Day Mansali Soloed - Chapter 11: A Few More Annoyances*

----------------------------------------------------------

Sheili: "I'll kill you, Mansali!"

_*Mansali pulls out his MGS (Machine Gun Staff) and starts shooting solo bullets at Sheili*_

Sheli: "Guh!"

_*Sheili gets hit with them all but they only damage her a little*_

Sheili: "You'll have to do better than that, Mansali! My solo level is only a little under yours! And it was a mistake of you to be so merciful and let Mecha-Hidan go! I've repaired him, good as new! Come to me, Mecha-Hidan!"

Hidan: "Finally, I get to kick this fucker's ass!"

_*10 seconds later*_

Hidan: "GAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH, THE PAIN! DAMMIT, MANSALI!"

Mansali: "The damage you've sustained is too serious. You'll die within the next minute. Goodbye."

Hidan: "Damn, this is it... fuck! How can you even kill me anyways?! I'm immortal!"

Mansali: "Not even immortals can stand up against the power of Solo."

Hidan: "Fine... FUCK YOU! I pray to you with all my soul, come forth, Lord Jashin!"

_*with that, Hidan dies*_

_*Jashin appears*_

_*at this point in the fight, it's around midnight*_

Jashin: "I am Jashin! Bow before me or be smited!"

Mansali: "..."

Jashin: "I said pray!"

Mansali: "I'm an atheist."

_*with that, Mansali pulls out one of his hidden swords and slices Jashin in half, effectively soloing and killing him*_

Sheili: "I- I don't believe it.. He killed Jashin... Well, it won't matter soon. The Infinity-Tails is far stronger than Jashin. Mansali will probably be too worn out to use Godbaku Tensei to create a new Sun, and there's no way he'll be able to defeat the Infinity-Tails. Heh."

Mansali: "Sheili, it's over. Stop what you're doing now."

Sheili: "Guh! Damn you! GODBAKU TENSEI!"

Mansali: "NO!"

Sheili: "Come forth, Infinity-Tailed Platypus!"

----------------------------------------------------------

*CHAPTER 11 END*


----------



## NW (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry for the short chapter. I wanted to save Infinity-Tails for next one.


----------



## NW (Dec 29, 2012)

Mayrice said:


> Mansali shouldn't be an atheist. He should worship himself.


That's not how Mansali is. He's too modest.



> And YOU KILLED HIDAN!


Be happy he had a good death!


----------



## NW (Dec 29, 2012)

Mayrice said:


> How dare you! Mansali doesn't believe in nothing, he believes in the power of solo! Soloism!


I know he believes in that, but he's still an atheist! It's not like it's a religion or anything! 

Now calm down.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 29, 2012)

Illustration: Infinity Tails Platypus


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NW (Dec 29, 2012)

Bontakun said:


> Illustration: Infinity Tails Platypus
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I made no mistake in hiring you, Bonta.

This folks, is the official artwork for the Infinity-Tails! 

I told him what it looks like, and he drew it perfectly. I wish I could rep you more than once, Bonta.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 29, 2012)

Just an FYI: after this story ends, remind the readers that this whole time a very very very weak shadow clone of a shadow clone of a <millions of repeats> of a  solo clone of a solo clone <hundreds of repeats> ........ Of the real Mansali was actually taking part in the storyline and he was using only 0.0000001 of his full power. The real Mansali was making cats PURR!

Then make the real Mansali show up and SOLO the platypus in one second.


----------



## NW (Dec 29, 2012)

Mansali said:


> Just an FYI: after this story ends, remind the readers that this whole time a very very very weak shadow clone of a shadow clone of a solo clone of Mansali was actually taking part in the storyline. The real Mansali was making cats PURR!


Mansali, you're just pissed cuz Yuri Yuki gave you a challenge. it's been the real you all this time and it's canon. Stop being butthurt, you can't be *too* OP, you know. 

And stop pretending to be Mansali.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 29, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Mansali, you're just pissed cuz Yuri Yuki gave you a challenge. it's been the real you all this time and it's canon. Stop being butthurt, you can't be *too* OP, you know.



I updated the info...go read the above post again


----------



## NW (Dec 29, 2012)

Mansali said:


> I updated the info...go read the above post again


Bitch, please. No matter what you say, you can't change canon. 

Just deal with it.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 29, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Bitch, please. No matter what you say, you can't change canon.
> 
> Just deal with it.



I want to SOLO you right now!!..but I don't incinerate friends 

So I'll let it pass....


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 29, 2012)

Mansali said:


> I want to SOLO you right now!!..but I don't incinerate friends
> 
> So I'll let it pass....



You already soloed him in a previous chapter.


----------



## NW (Dec 29, 2012)

Mansali said:


> I want to SOLO you right now!!..but I don't incinerate friends
> 
> So I'll let it pass....


Good to know you've acepted the 100% confirmed canon fact that it's the real you all throughout the story. 







If we keep on going it will turn into spam.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 29, 2012)

Bontakun said:


> You already soloed him in a previous chapter.



That was a dream 

Remember to mention the Will of Solo in the story!


----------



## NW (Dec 29, 2012)

Mansali said:


> That was a dream
> 
> Remember to mention the Will of Solo in the story!


It's coming up soon. Don't you worry.


----------



## NW (Dec 30, 2012)

*MANSALI VS. INFINITY-TAILS, BITCHES!*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 12 (FINAL CHAPTER)_ 



*The Day Mansali Soloed - Chapter 12: Mansali Vs. Infinity-Tails*

------------------------------------------------------------

_*The Sun breaks into two halves and the Infinity-Tails busts out*_

Mansali: "Damn it.... This... can't be..."

Sheili: "WahahahahahahaHAHAHAHaHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! GAAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

_*Sheili's laugh slowly gets creepier and more evil*_

Sheili: "I have waited for this. Now, Mansali, you shall meet your end!"

Infinity-Tails: "RRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR!"

_*Infinity-Tails' roar caused a massive bunch of explosions to occur in the area they were in and the surrounding 800 miles*_

_*Mansali shoots at the Infinity-Tails with his MGS, but it does nothing, in fact, the bullets merely deflect off its surface, causing Mansali to hurry to dodge them*_

Mansali: "This power... It's been so long since I've faced it..."

Sheili: "What's wrong, Mansali? I've never known you could actually be *challenged* by something. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"

_*Right after that, Infinity-Tails steps on Sheili and kills her*_

Infinity-Tails: "RRRROOOOAAAAARRRR!!!!"

Mansali: "Good, now I can concentrate without her blabbering."

_*Mansali goes into Solo Sage Mode and fires over 9000 Kamehamehas at once, but the Infinity-Tails takes no damage*_

_*Infinity-Tails swipes his right front paw-flipper-hand-thing at Mansali, damaging him greatly and forcing him out of Solo Sage Mode*_

Mansali: "Rgh!"

Infinity-Tails: "RRROOOOOAAAAARRRRRRR!!!!!!!"

Mansali: "Even if I create a new Sun, there's no way I'll be able to seal that thing into it again! I have to destroy it for good!"

_*Infinity-Tails Fires a Transcendant-God-Dama at Mansali and Mansali takes the whole explosion, being greatly damaged once again, but not yet dead*_

Mansali: "*huff* *huff*"

Infinity-Tails: "RRRROOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAARRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Mansali: "No. I won't let it end like this. I will destroy you! Everyone throughout history who has ever soloed has followed one code! The Will of Solo! This is what pushes us on, and gives us the strength to truly Solo! As long as I have the Will of Solo in my heart, I cannot be defeated!"

_*Mansali charges at Infinity-Tails and jumps up as high as he can*_

Mansali: "I'm Mansali, and I... SOLOOOOOO!!!!!"

_*Mansali uses his MGS and all 9001 of his swords, along with the power of the Will of Solo, to completely obliterate the Infinity-Tails once and for all, in a final, masive explosion*_

Mansali: "*wheeze* *wheeze* It's... finally over..."

_*Mansali creates a new sun in the sky to restore light to the world.*_

_*Then, Mansali tries to heal himself with Mansali Restore no Jutsu, but can only heal himself somewhat. He goes back to the Solo Cave to play with his dogs while he recovers*_

And that, my friends, is the end of one of many great tales in the life of Mansali. 

------------------------------------------------------------

*THE DAY MANSALI SOLOED - END*




*Spoiler*: _Credits_ 



Thanks to

 for the official art of Mansali.

 for the official art of the Infinity-Tails.

 for creating the origin and basis for Mansali's design.

 for deleting spam.

*Mansali* for soloing.

 for first enlightening us all on the legend of Mansali.

And... *all the poor suckers who read this shit* for reading this shit.

Thanks, guys. 




'Twas a good run.


----------



## NW (Dec 30, 2012)

Mansali said:


> You forgot to add me in the credits
> 
> I told you about the cats and the will of solo
> 
> Good story though


I've added you, now.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 30, 2012)

No Worries, you just made history my friend.


----------



## NW (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks, bro. 

It feels good to have finally finished it. 

I need a good night's sleep now.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 30, 2012)

Go to sleep  

You may have a dream... And there you will realize that you created a masterpiece!


----------



## emili (Dec 30, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 12 (FINAL CHAPTER)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goku will sue Mansali for copyright infringement. Thanks No Worries for the schizo, screw loosing reading experience.


----------



## Alaude (Dec 30, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 12 (FINAL CHAPTER)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done. Will you do a sequel now?


----------



## Lezu (Dec 30, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 12 (FINAL CHAPTER)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He wasn't fighting against infinity-tails in full power, cause he didn't used Cat Sage Mode  So Mansali was right, that was his clone after all  	
Aww man, why did you ended this Mansali manga ://


----------



## NW (Dec 30, 2012)

Lezu said:


> He wasn't fighting against infinity-tails in full power, cause he didn't used Cat Sage Mode


It's SOLO Sage Mode.  

And he actually did use Solo Sage mode, re-read it. 



> So Mansali was right, that was his clone after all
> Aww man, why did you ended this Mansali manga ://


No, it was the real Mansali. That's canon. 

I could do a sequel like Alaude suggested, but I'll have to think about it a little.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 30, 2012)

?? W?rr?ēš : The story was good but inaccurate (for the sake of making the story more interesting)! It was a masterpiece 

I live in The Cat World and Sky Palace....Solo cave is just a medical/training facility!


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 30, 2012)

Mansali said:


> ?? W?rr?ē? : The story was good but inaccurate (for the sake of making the story more interesting)! It was a masterpiece
> 
> I live in The Cat World and Sky Palace....Solo cave is just a medical/training facility!



You solo!!!!!11!!


----------



## NW (Dec 30, 2012)

If I do make a sequel to this, I need some inspiration.

Anybody have any ideas for what the title should be and some basic plot points?


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello!
I was going to read this but I stopped at the first chapter.

I've since been tormented by three questions:
-Who the f- is Mansali?
-What's so frikken ridiculously important about solo-ing?! It's like making wiping your nose THE SUPREME ART OF NOSING WIPING-NESS. *MAY THE WILL OF NOSE WIPE GUIDE YOU! * Dafuq.
-Did the author pick random words from the obscure NF forum glossary and make a story out of them?

--------------------
Oh.
So this is what feels like for a human to enter an otaku's lair...


----------



## Lezu (Dec 31, 2012)

Mansali is a legend here in NF.
Original thread -


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 31, 2012)

Just finished reading chapter 12. The beautiful tale of Mansali shall never be forgotten. Great story, NW.

And we shall always remember in our hearts that Mansali soloes. 

I'll be looking forward to a sequel.  That is, if you make one. 

Btw, NW, wasn't Mansali and the Infinity-Tails the FV's?  I thought we discussed this.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 31, 2012)

If there's a sequel, I want to see Naruto try his TnJ on Mansali


----------



## NW (Dec 31, 2012)

KisameHoshigaki said:


> Btw, NW, wasn't Mansali and the Infinity-Tails the FV's?  I thought we discussed this.


Nah, I decided to let Mansali stay the hero. The sequel's coming up now.


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 31, 2012)

Kinda funny... the way Mansali's story went... the OP never wrote anything about soloing, it was Khazzar who started it all O_O


----------



## NW (Dec 31, 2012)

True, Khazzar was the one who first utered the words "Mansali Soloes!"


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 9, 2013)

Mansali huh


----------

